# Sữa cho trẻ phát triển toàn diện



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (17/12/20)

Chào các mom, các mom cho e lời khuyên với chứ e lo lắng lắm, con e được 2 tuổi, ba mẹ bé thì đều  nhỏ con, thấp, gầy, bé thì hiện tại cũng có dấu hiệu còi, thấp. Thấy bạn bè bảo có thể do gen, mà giờ hai vch đều mong muốn con có thể phát triển toàn diện cả về chiều cao lẫn cân nặng. E đang phân vân ko biết nên cho con uống thêm sữa công thức nào. Mn ai cùng cảnh ngộ thì chia sẻ cho e với. Thanks cả nhà.


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (21/12/20)

Ban đổi sữa Kid Essential cho bé đi nè, mình thấy sữa này phát triển toàn diện cả về chiều cao và cân nặng đấy.


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (21/12/20)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Ban đổi sữa Kid Essential cho bé đi nè, mình thấy sữa này phát triển toàn diện cả về chiều cao và cân nặng đấy.


Thành phần dinh dưỡng cao lắm hả bạn ơi.


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (21/12/20)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Thành phần dinh dưỡng cao lắm hả bạn ơi.


Đúng vậy, có tớ 27 loại Vitamin và kháng chất trong khi sữa bình thường chỉ có 22 loại thôi đó.


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (21/12/20)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Đúng vậy, có tớ 27 loại Vitamin và kháng chất trong khi sữa bình thường chỉ có 22 loại thôi đó.


À, thế khi thật sự là giàu dinh dưỡng và các chát thiết yếu luôn rồi.


----------



## văn khánh trang (21/12/20)

Mình đổi KE thử ạ, con em một năm trước em cũng sợ nhưng từ khi bé dùng nữa này thì phát triển đều cả về chieifucao và cân nặng,


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (21/12/20)

văn khánh trang nói:


> Mình đổi KE thử ạ, con em một năm trước em cũng sợ nhưng từ khi bé dùng nữa này thì phát triển đều cả về chieifucao và cân nặng,


Nghe nói sữa này có đạm whey à?


----------



## văn khánh trang (21/12/20)

vâng, có đạm whey giúp bé dễ hấp thụ hơn đó ạ.


----------



## trần thanh kiều (22/12/20)

Cho mình hỏi là dùng sữa KE đúng là có thể phát triển tòan diện vậy thì vì nhiều chất quá mà sữa này gây táo bón cho bé không?


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (22/12/20)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Cho mình hỏi là dùng sữa KE đúng là có thể phát triển tòan diện vậy thì vì nhiều chất quá mà sữa này gây táo bón cho bé không?


Không đâu mình dùng cho bé nhà mình con đi phân đều lắm, vì trong sữa có probiotic đó, chất này giúp cho hệ tiêu hóa của bé tốt hơn.


----------



## trần thanh kiều (22/12/20)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Không đâu mình dùng cho bé nhà mình con đi phân đều lắm, vì trong sữa có probiotic đó, chất này giúp cho hệ tiêu hóa của bé tốt hơn.


Từ bao nhiêu tuổi là uống sữa KE được ạ.


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (22/12/20)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Từ bao nhiêu tuổi là uống sữa KE được ạ.


Sữa này cho bé từ 1 - 10 tuổi nè


----------



## trần thanh kiều (22/12/20)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Sữa này cho bé từ 1 - 10 tuổi nè


Vâng, cảm ơn chị ạ.


----------



## trần phương thanh (22/12/20)

Mình cho con uống KE được hai năm rồi, gen nhà mình bố nhỏ con lắm á nên bỏ sung sữa này.


----------



## Diễm Lệ (22/12/20)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Mình cho con uống KE được hai năm rồi, gen nhà mình bố nhỏ con lắm á nên bỏ sung sữa này.


Liệu có tiến triển trong chiều cao không?


----------



## trần phương thanh (22/12/20)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Liệu có tiến triển trong chiều cao không?


Theo như mình biết thì tầm con bắt đầu đi học cấp 1 có thể cho con học các môn thể thao như bơi, võ để con phát triển chiều cao đó.


----------



## Diễm Lệ (22/12/20)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Theo như mình biết thì tầm con bắt đầu đi học cấp 1 có thể cho con học các môn thể thao như bơi, võ để con phát triển chiều cao đó.


Mình cũng có nghe nói, nhưng sợ gen mạnh quá thôi.


----------



## Phương Thùy (22/12/20)

Uống sữa KE thì có nên bổ sung thêm các chất bên ngoài không?


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (22/12/20)

Phương Thùy nói:


> Uống sữa KE thì có nên bổ sung thêm các chất bên ngoài không?


Theo mình thì dinh dưỡng trong KE đã rất đầy đủ rồi, nên không cần phải thêm nữa, nếu thêm con sẽ có thể bị táo đó.


----------



## Phương Thùy (22/12/20)

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Theo mình thì dinh dưỡng trong KE đã rất đầy đủ rồi, nên không cần phải thêm nữa, nếu thêm con sẽ có thể bị táo đó.


Vậy mà cứ tưởng có thể thêm, xém tý lại đi mua vitamin đồ rồi.


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (22/12/20)

Phương Thùy nói:


> Vậy mà cứ tưởng có thể thêm, xém tý lại đi mua vitamin đồ rồi.


Hihi, mom cứ tham khảo ý khiến bác sĩ, đi khám dinh dưỡng cho con thường xuyên thì sẽ biết được con thiếu chất gì đó.


----------



## Mesusu (24/12/20)

có nhiều loại quá luôn ạ


----------

